

Startup HN: Simple to read, easy to write reviews - collegeportalme
http://rhemmanur.posterous.com

======
g0atbutt
I would improve the typography on your app. It doesn't flow well and
readability is incredibly important for a review site.

If you need a kick in the right direction with font stacks, checkout
[http://unitinteractive.com/blog/2008/06/26/better-css-
font-s...](http://unitinteractive.com/blog/2008/06/26/better-css-font-stacks/)
. They have some pretty good advice.

Good luck!

~~~
collegeportalme
hey G0abutt! Yes, Currently we are in customer dev! So, thank you for all the
feedback!

------
vnorby
Hello competitor! My startup is solving the same problem with a different
approach. We're in private beta (this is my first post about it on HN), but
here's a secret link that gets you in (and viewing an example micro-review):
<http://tattl.in/ied9gj>

~~~
collegeportalme
hey vnorby! Great stuff! Going the twitter way i see! Good luck to you too my
friend!

------
talbina
You should hyperlink to Freatery with an email form (using
<http://launchrock.com/> or <http://www.wufoo.com>).

------
dko
nice! you touched on really valid points. we had the exact same thoughts and
decided to try it out at <http://yum.sg>. still deciding whether to launch it
stateside.

